# F/S: 4 acres in Upper Michigan



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Easy access to EXCELLENT hunting! This 4 acre parcel has a year round trout stream through it, an abundance of wildlife, snowmobile, ATV trails, a fantastic spot for your dream home or hunting camp.Is adjacent to CFA land!
Electric is nearby for hookup, located close enough to the local businesses & two blinds included.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I think it would help to list the asking price....$20,900.00


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

And EXACTLY where it's located too!


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

The property is in Sagola, Michigan. Dickinson County. It is the corner property of Hwy. M95 and Sunrise Lane.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Price is dropped to $18,500.00


----------

